
MacOS Mojave Preview: The Changes That Make a Difference - mspoonyg
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/mac-os-mojave-preview
======
true_tuna
I’m not interested in the Mac OS right now. Ask me again later. Or how about
never. I will never again use an OS that has removed the option to say “no”.
And no, disabling automatic updates is not a reasonable option. How about just
letting me say no?

~~~
willio58
Let you say no to what?

~~~
mvid
Sounds like they are referring to the upgrade dialog in OSX that asks you
either to install the systemwide upgrade or “remind me tomorrow”.

If the GP cared that much though, they would know that a short google query
shows you how to kill that in two clicks, without any technical know how.

